# Foods That Should Never Share A Plate



## MollyLue9

Chances are, you read the title.... Now go!


----------



## milkmaid

Mustard and chocolate cake


----------



## GTAllen

sardines and calf liver


----------



## milkmaid

Broccoli and peanut butter (my sister thought of that one)


----------



## Arkie

'Possum&dumpings and,,, ,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ANYTHING!

bOB


----------



## GTAllen

pickled okra and a moon pie


----------



## kiddoe

* Pickles and ice cream!*


----------



## luvmyherd

liver and marshmallows


----------



## poprocksandPEZ

strawberries and beets


----------



## MollyLue9

poprocksandPEZ said:


> strawberries and beets


I'm gonna have to disagree. Have you ever had beets?


----------



## poprocksandPEZ

MollyLue9 said:


> I'm gonna have to disagree. Have you ever had beets?


Lol yes indeed I have, not really my thing haha. More for you then!


----------



## milkmaid

White chocolate cake and sauerkraut


----------



## Frosty1

Spaghettie and meatballs and peas... ;D


----------



## milkmaid

Pancakes and green beans


----------



## peggy

Watermelon and spinach.


----------



## Frosty1

Scrambled eggs and ketchup....


----------



## Goat Lover 98

Ice cream and asparagus.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Apple Cider Vinegar and Baking Soda ;D


----------



## Goat Lover 98

Apple pie and sushi.


----------



## caprine crazy

salt and watermelon


----------



## milkmaid

Peanut butter and fried eggs. My brother likes this. I can't imagine why.


----------



## MOgoatlady

hubby likes peanut butter, cheese and miracle whip sandwiches (i know that's three, but EWW!!!)


----------



## WillowGem

ketchup and eggs


----------



## MollyLue9

Frosty1 said:


> Scrambled eggs and ketchup....


Yum!


----------



## caprine crazy

syrup and sausage


----------



## Frosty1

Mac & Cheese and ketchup...


----------



## GTAllen

frog legs and kidney pie


----------



## milkmaid

> syrup and sausage


Syrup and breakfast sausage taste good together! I always let the syrup I pour on my pancakes, run all over my plate.


----------



## caprine crazy

I LOVE pancakes and syrup, but not when the syrup gets all over my suasage. Just not my thing, I know I'm weird. LOL!


onions and honey


----------



## GTAllen

Duck and beef tongue


----------



## WillowGem

Mushrooms and anything!

Can't stand the fungus


----------



## milkmaid

> hubby likes peanut butter, cheese and miracle whip sandwiches (i know that's three, but EWW!!!)


He must have quite an imagination!


----------



## Goat Lover 98

caprine crazy said:


> salt and watermelon


Actually, most of the people that live around here eat their watermelon with salt.


----------



## goathiker

Macaroni with cheese and creamed corn


----------



## milkmaid

Baked potato and orange marmalade


----------



## Sundancer

Escargot and....well....anything


----------



## i like my goats

kiddoe said:


> * Pickles and ice cream!*


actually that tastes good


----------



## Tanya

Polony, cheese and apricot jam on a sandwich


----------



## i like my goats

Tanya said:


> Polony, cheese and apricot jam on a sandwich


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Baloney, mustard, and garlic powder sandwich. Vidalia onion slices, and mustard on toasted bread sandwich.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh wow, almost sounds like a room full of pregnant women. 😂🤪


----------



## Tanya

@toth boer goats . My thoughts exactly.


----------



## toth boer goats

👍


----------



## DDFN

GTAllen said:


> frog legs and kidney pie


Honestly this is probably the only thing on this list I wouldn't eat. Frog legs! Working with using them for student dissection labs too often that I think all frog legs are preserved and not fresh lol .


And no I am not pregnant either . Lol


----------



## toth boer goats

Frog legs are good.


----------



## DDFN

toth boer goats said:


> Frog legs are good.


Maybe but I can't look at them without smelling chemical preservatives lol


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh dear.


----------



## Tanya

Ok. Here is one. Garlic polonie, peanut butter and mayonnaise with a fried egg.... 🤢


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## FizzyGoats

Reading this gives me flashbacks to childhood, where we, for a “fun” game, made the most disgusting things we could think of and tried to get the others to eat it. 

My son puts ketchup on burritos. Really makes me question where I went wrong with that one.


----------



## DDFN

Tanya said:


> Ok. Here is one. Garlic polonie, peanut butter and mayonnaise with a fried egg.... 🤢


But I like peanut butter so I can't see this being too bad. But fried egg white. I can't do yolks. They give me migraines unless mixed in cakes and diluted down.


----------



## DDFN

Something I actually like but you all may not is beef tongue with mac and cheese. My Russian friends in college would make the beef tongue with a scallop potatoes. 

I like so odd stuff though. . .


----------



## Tanya

Ok. Mealie pap, sugar, milk, raw onion and tinned fish. My husband would make this on a Sunday morning. I used to gag.....


----------



## toth boer goats

This all makes me want to go on a diet.  🥴


----------



## FizzyGoats

Here’s another one my older sister used to do. 

Yogurt on pizza. 

I like them separate. Not together.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

FizzyGoats said:


> Here’s another one my older sister used to do.
> 
> Yogurt on pizza.
> 
> I like them separate. Not together.


That's so gross and wrong!!! 🤢🤮

I'm with you @FizzyGoats, I like them separate.


----------



## Tanya

Pineapples on anything... nust wrong


----------



## Boers4ever

DDFN said:


> Something I actually like but you all may not is beef tongue with mac and cheese. My Russian friends in college would make the beef tongue with a scallop potatoes.
> 
> I like so odd stuff though. . .


I like beef tongue so that actually sounds pretty good! 



FizzyGoats said:


> Here’s another one my older sister used to do.
> 
> Yogurt on pizza.
> 
> I like them separate. Not together.


EWWWW that is soooooo disgusting!!! 



Tanya said:


> Pineapples on anything... nust wrong


I second that @Tanya! I don’t like pineapple anyway so putting it on pizza and other foods is revolting to me.


----------



## FizzyGoats

You two would hate my favorite pizza then. Pineapple and jalapeño. Yum. (I see you making that face, 🤣)


----------



## DDFN

Boers4ever said:


> I like beef tongue so that actually sounds pretty good!
> 
> 
> 
> EWWWW that is soooooo disgusting!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I second that @Tanya! I don’t like pineapple anyway so putting it on pizza and other foods is revolting to me.


Yes beef tongue is like a moist roast beef. 

Now I want pineapples


----------



## toth boer goats

Ok, with some of these mixes, I have to say, I am not hungry and on a diet now.


----------



## FizzyGoats

If you wanted to be on a diet, than you’re welcome. If not, then oops, very sorry. 

Here’s a concoction a friend does. A sunny-side up egg in a cantaloupe drizzled with chocolate sauce.


----------



## i like my goats

FizzyGoats said:


> If you wanted to be on a diet, than you’re welcome. If not, then oops, very sorry.
> 
> Here’s a concoction a friend does. A sunny-side up egg in a cantaloupe drizzled with chocolate sauce.


that is good tho


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Not a pregnant woman by any means, though it sure feels like morning sickness at almost 5 p.m.


----------



## FizzyGoats

i like my goats said:


> that is good tho


🤢


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## K.B.

some of these... I used to eat peanut butter and bologna sandwich! They definitely don't belong together.


----------



## toth boer goats

👍


----------



## Boers4ever

Sardines and ice cream 🤢


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Yuck!! These all sound terrible!! 🤮👎


----------



## toth boer goats

🤮🤢😮


----------



## i like my goats

sardines and honey


----------



## DDFN

Boers4ever said:


> Sardines and ice cream 🤢


Sardines and anything for that matter! Lol


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

DDFN said:


> Sardines and anything for that matter! Lol


Heck yes!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Calf fries & cole slaw

💫🤢

Seperate...but not on the same plate!


----------



## Tanya

Bully beef, melted cheese and sweet corn.


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> Calf fries & cole slaw
> 
> 💫🤢
> 
> Seperate...but not on the same plate!


Ok I am going to be the odd one out here and ask . . . Calf fries? I don't think I have heard if this before.


Edit: just googled it and that's what we call mountain oysters. Lol had to save them when castrating pigs and hogs for some guys before. Lol oh how they are called by many names I guess lol


----------



## Goats Rock

Peas and oatmeal. When I was a 10 yr. old kid- hated (still do) peas. Had to sit at the table until I ate them. Hours later- I thought I won- Dad sent 
me to bed. Next morning, we had oatmeal- (I hated that, too as we couldn't use sugar- was bad for you, etc.) Those cold hard nasty peas were in my 
oatmeal. Wall paper glue and peas! YUK! (dad was a stubborn as me!). Uh, I didn't eat oatmeal until I was almost 40! I learned to swallow peas whole- and wash down with milk. 
I still will not eat peas! lol (Dad meant well, but he never counted on a stubborn, bratty daughter!).


----------



## Tanya

🤣.

Ground beef (here its bully beef - wich is the same stuff they put in polony and viennas - hooves, ground bones... af val actually) and fried egg. It was a speciality my husband loved for breakfast. Then you add to it for taste raw oniin and peppers.... 🤢


----------



## JML Farms

Cornbread and buttermilk.....Technically in a glass, not on a plate, but my grandma used to eat this for supper every night. I tried it once and almost threw up!


----------



## Tanya

An aquired taste


----------



## DDFN

Ok I will eat about anything but another friend from Africa during college made dinner for us and it had those small smoked fish with the bones still in them. Sorry fish tasted good but not a fan of the little bones still in them. So would say the bone in fish or fish eyes on any plate with anything is not on my list of desired meals again. 

I do understand having the eye balls or fish head is supposed to be a sign of respect in some cultures but not a fan of my dinner watching me while I eat.


----------



## Tanya

DDFN said:


> Ok I will eat about anything but another friend from Africa during college made dinner for us and it had those small smoked fish with the bones still in them. Sorry fish tasted good but not a fan of the little bones still in them. So would say the bone in fish or fish eyes on any plate with anything is not on my list of desired meals again.
> 
> I do understand having the eye balls or fish head is supposed to be a sign of respect in some cultures but not a fan of my dinner watching me while I eat.


Those are divine. I must say though they smell terrible whn the process starts.


----------



## DDFN

Tanya said:


> Those are divine. I must say though they smell terrible whn the process starts.


I mean they tasted good but the constant little bones kept getting me. Lol maybe I am not tough enough lol. How do you get around the little bones ? 

Oh what does the process smell of? We didn't get there until it had already been cooked.


----------



## Tanya

They are called Bokkoms. We eat the fish bones n all. If ut is cooked right then they are soft. It stinks to high heaven during the curing process.


----------



## DDFN

Tanya said:


> They are called Bokkoms. We eat the fish bones n all. If ut is cooked right then they are soft. It stinks to high heaven during the curing process.


Lol oh ok I guess my friend didn't cook it right then as my bones were a bit crunchy. Well we both were collehe students so maybe they hadn't learned how to really cook it yet. Thanks


----------



## NigerianNewbie

JML Farms said:


> Cornbread and buttermilk.....Technically in a glass, not on a plate, but my grandma used to eat this for supper every night. I tried it once and almost threw up!


I grew up on cornbread and buttermilk. 5th generation child, so saw it eaten frequently by the elders. I still enjoy it every once in a while, and yep, in a glass. Yum


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Liver & anything...lol 🤮


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> Liver & anything...lol 🤮


Liver and onions is so good though! Ok showing my Tenn nature.


----------



## DDFN

NigerianNewbie said:


> I grew up on cornbread and buttermilk. 5th generation child, so saw it eaten frequently by the elders. I still enjoy it every once in a while, and yep, in a glass. Yum


Cornbread and soup beans! (I love, maybe we need a post about foods we love lol) Normally pintos was a big thing for us. Easy and cheap way to feed a family. Always saw the cornbread and buttermilk but oddly never tried it myself.


----------

